# How much to rent equipment?



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, I work at an ad Agency as a video editor, and have been doubling as the photographer.  They don't have much for photo equipment and they have asked if we could work out a deal to rent my equipment (i would be the only one using it) for upcoming shoots.

I have a Canon 7D, Speedlight 580EX II, Elinchrom D-Lite 4 softbox, 70-200mm f/2.8 L series IS lens, Canon 15-85mm IS lens.  I am wondering how much to charge for a day's worth of shooting with this equipment?

Thanks in advance,

Diddy


----------



## pbisfun (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I have a few questions

Are they all ready paying you and the price is just for the equipment?

If not 
How good are you?
Will the cost include travel and other expenses?
Will there be any pre and post work?


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 22, 2010)

It sounds like an odd situation. 

Typically, to my knowledge if you are the photographer and they are paying you as such, then you should be able to provide your own equipment. 

I suppose if you have an agreement that you use their equipment but they don't have any and want to rent it from you then I would check out websites such as borrowlenses.com and see a comparable price they charge.


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2010)

To just rent your gear for a day, as a line item: $75-$100.


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> It sounds like an odd situation.
> 
> Typically, to my knowledge if you are the photographer and they are paying you as such, then you should be able to provide your own equipment.
> 
> I suppose if you have an agreement that you use their equipment but they don't have any and want to rent it from you then I would check out websites such as borrowlenses.com and see a comparable price they charge.


When I shoot commercial, I charge the client a line item to rent my equipment. That charge generates my equipment replacement account. 

There is a separate line item charge if I have to rent additional equipment for the shoot beyond what I already have.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 22, 2010)

ahh, gotcha. So it's a services fee, and then basically an equipment fee. etc.

I don't really do commercial work (or haven't yet) so I don't have much experience with it. I suppose that makes sense though. Is that common practice?


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2010)

For commercial, yes. 

Have you looked over the ASMP web site www.asmp.org?

It can be handy to be acquaited with both commercial and editorial pricing models.

I also recommend keeping a couple of books handy:

*Best Business Practices For Photographers* by John Harrington www.johnharrington.com 
and
*Professional Business Practices in Photography* a compliation by the ASMP (American Association of Media Photographers.


----------



## jnm (Jan 22, 2010)

Diddy2theJJ said:


> Hey, I work at an ad Agency as a video editor, and have been doubling as the photographer.  They don't have much for photo equipment and they have asked if we could work out a deal to rent my equipment (i would be the only one using it) for upcoming shoots.
> 
> I have a Canon 7D, Speedlight 580EX II, Elinchrom D-Lite 4 softbox, 70-200mm f/2.8 L series IS lens, Canon 15-85mm IS lens.  I am wondering how much to charge for a day's worth of shooting with this equipment?
> 
> ...



the place by me would run this:

7D (well dont have that but based on other models): about $100
580EX: $12
Softbox: $10-20 depending on size
Lens: dont have that one and im unfamiliar with it, but $30 for pro glass, $15-20 for non.

Total would be something like $137 - $162 plus applicable taxes.  Now thats for renting to anyone and everyone, gotta build in some funds for the extra wear and tear some people put on it.  Being your gear and knowing you're not going to abuse it, I agree with above that $75-100 is fair.

here's my place for reference: http://www.kspphoto.com/files/rental-brochure.pdf


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 22, 2010)

That's great info guys.

A little more info for you guys. I work full time at this place and the agreement is to use their equipment. However, what they are asking for photos from me is very difficult to achieve with no strobes and an 8 MP Rebel. 

It's not in their budget right now to buy the new equipment yet they are continuing to ask of me high quality images.  

The fees would not be for my services as they are already paying me salary for that. So it would be to rent my gear for the day to be only used by me.  

I was kind of thinking that $75 would be a good amount, and maybe $50 would be ok if I didn't bring in the strobes but I wanted to get everyone's thoughts on it. 

Thanks for the books as well, i'll look into those!


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2010)

Diddy2theJJ said:


> That's great info guys.
> 
> A little more info for you guys. I work full time at this place and the agreement is to use their equipment. However, what they are asking for photos from me is very difficult to achieve with no strobes and an 8 MP Rebel.
> 
> ...


Unless they pay you seriously well, I'd say you're getting the short end of the stick even with them paying you $75-$100 a day to rent your gear.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 23, 2010)

They don't pay me real well...but my thinking is that I would rather have more frequent rentals rather than them take the cheap way out as they have done in the past.

Also, I have been asked to come up with a short contract to have something in writing. Anyone have a good source that I could use as an example/starting point? Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2010)

*You really should consult with a qualified local attorney*, not only to be sure your contract is effective there in North Dakota, but to suss out the issue of copyright ownership of the images you make for your employeer, since doing photography does not seem to be your primary job description. The trouble is, intellectual property rights (copyright law) is a subspecialty and most attorneys don't have the specialised training to know what it's about.

Consulting with an arttorney on basic matters like a simple contract is not as costly as most people imagine. Call a couple local attorneys and inquire.


----------

